
Show HN: Easyfile – Python Random File Access for Humans - yasufumy
https://pypi.org/project/easyfile
======
daturkel
Love this, and great job with the test coverage too, I might use this in a
project I'm working on right now. Is it effectively feature complete or do you
have plans for more?

~~~
jamesb93
Is this sarcasm? I don't see how this package is of use to anyone.

~~~
daturkel
It is sincere. If you are working with structured documents, then accessing
only an arbitrary line of the file in a performant way (especially if the
documents are large) is a useful task. I see it also has facilities for
handling CSVs, where its unlikely the user wants individual lines but may in
fact want "columns."

~~~
jamesb93
Cool, thanks for clarifying. I learned something.

